# Bought a frame and forks that is exactly like this one, can anyone identify.



## mofoco1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Bought a 26" BMX frame and forks Looks similar to a Torker can anyone identify.*




 

 



Bought a frame and fork just like the bike pictured here a few months. I am in the process of restoring it. I do no not know what brand. I have seen 3 others on the different sites with no one knowing anything about them. I would love to know more about it and what the paint scheme should be and how it was dressed, any help would be appreciated, I know it is not a Torker as it has the angled extra middle tube like the Champion,  along with the Torker-like twin upper top tube, I know its neither of those or a Panda. I have heard they may have been made in Santa Cruz, CA....Thanks...Mo in Clovis, CA


----------



## patrick (Nov 6, 2011)

This is a stupid idea but maybe someone modified a Torker then painted it blue.
Are there serial numbers?


----------



## mofoco1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Unknown 26" cruiser*

Nope no rewelds, and not a torker if you look at the top tubes the way they go all the way back and form the rear looptail chainstays. All four that have been found including mine have no serial numbers whatsoever and none when found had and graphics or headbadging. They where professionally done as you would need a jig and a mandrel bender to achieve the complex bending on the frames. We know that they are old because of  what was or was not on them.I just would like to know what it is to see what they may have looked like back then. Mine is getting Chromed, getting some 26 threaded Landing Gear forks, most of the accessories are red anodized old school of course with some repop red comps. I will post as soon as it gets closer to assembly...Mo in Clovis, CA


----------



## patrick (Nov 8, 2011)

Be sure to post pics when you are done! I love chrome bikes.


----------



## mofoco1 (Nov 9, 2011)

*I will post when it gets Dipped*

I was riding home from work last weds night when I was struck by a car that ran a red while making a right hand turn. So I have been home and although I haven't been wrenching, i have been clicking away at the keys and ordering parts for the build. It will have it's red anodized appointments and I am trying to stay period true as much as possible without going overboard and blowing the proverbial load on NOS pieces. Should look very sweet and I will post whenit get closer to an unveil......Mo


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 4, 2011)

mofoco1 said:


> I was riding home from work last weds night when I was struck by a car that ran a red while making a right hand turn. So I have been home and although I haven't been wrenching, i have been clicking away at the keys and ordering parts for the build. It will have it's red anodized appointments and I am trying to stay period true as much as possible without going overboard and blowing the proverbial load on NOS pieces. Should look very sweet and I will post whenit get closer to an unveil......Mo




I have few NOS parts as well as used,just PM me with a want list and I'll check to see if I have what you need


----------



## mofoco1 (Oct 4, 2013)

*update on the Mystery 26" cruiser*

Some updating on the Mystery Cruiser build. been slow as I have 5 builds going and no vehicle as I am restoring that too and have a guzzler of a part runner(460ci). I just picked up a slanted 70's double clamp stem I am going to use instead of the ACS I was going to have anodized red. I am having new chromoly bars made up that have less rise and are more cruiser and ride friendly( I sent off the wire mock up Monday so my guys gonna start soon on them).


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow, been a while but it is looking very cool!


----------



## looneymatthew (Oct 17, 2013)

*lookig good*

ya i wonder why no one has come out of the wood work to identify those cust. built frames . looks like they are pretty solid built. i heard the same thing they were built in NOR CAL




mofoco1 said:


> Some updating on the Mystery Cruiser build. been slow as I have 5 builds going and no vehicle as I am restoring that too and have a guzzler of a part runner(460ci). I just picked up a slanted 70's double clamp stem I am going to use instead of the ACS I was going to have anodized red. I am having new chromoly bars made up that have less rise and are more cruiser and ride friendly( I sent off the wire mock up Monday so my guys gonna start soon on them).
> 
> 
> View attachment 116638View attachment 116639View attachment 116640View attachment 116641


----------

